# Temora NSW Australia



## Bug_racer (Oct 18, 2009)

Any other Aussies going down to this ?
I think this is the line up this weekend :
2 x spits
1 x P51D
2 x Boomerangs
1 x P40
1 x Sabre 

I'll post up some photos when I get back


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 18, 2009)

Have fun!! Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 18, 2009)

Hope you had a good day out there matey, it was a lovely day for it. Must get there again myself some day. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## chook (Oct 18, 2009)

I went last time and with the mrs about to pop I'm not brave nor stupid enough to try to go again just yet! Would love to have seen the Mustang though. Where about in Sydney are you?


----------



## Graeme (Oct 18, 2009)

Sometimes the best things in life are free.

Treated to an aerobatic display of the P-40 during the recent Sandakan Death March Anniversary and today the Wirraway, Sabre, Caribou and Vampire flew directly over my son and I while playing golf, courtesy of the Forest Hill RAAF open day today.

Royal Australian Air Force: RAAF Base Wagga Open Day 2009: Royal Australian Air Force


----------

